# New to Lab coding! CPT code 84443 and it's dx



## Sue2424 (Dec 28, 2015)

Just started coding for labs and doing someone else's f/u on a denial for code 84443.  Code was denied because they used dx code R73.09. Any information would really really help!!


----------



## mitchellde (Dec 28, 2015)

What was the reason for the TSH level ?


----------



## Sue2424 (Dec 28, 2015)

I read over progress notes and I don't see a reason for it....Chief complaint is: Fast
Basically assessment was abnormal blood sugar and thats it!


----------



## mitchellde (Dec 28, 2015)

What the interpretation of the lab test?


----------



## Sue2424 (Dec 28, 2015)

I don't have the results...we do the test but send off


----------



## mitchellde (Dec 28, 2015)

I see, then you can only use what you have, the symptoms, from the note.  If the blood sugar was checked in the office and it is documented as abnormal and that result is why the TSH was ordered, then that is what you use.  Since you have already submitted the claim and received a denial, the note cannot be amended with additional information so you can gomonlynwith what has already been documented.  It does not sound like you have a diagnosis to support medical necessity, so it may not be payable.


----------



## CodingKing (Dec 28, 2015)

Per NCD 190.22 its not a covered diagnosis for Thyroid testing which is why its being denied


----------



## Sue2424 (Dec 29, 2015)

Thank you!!


----------

